# Fabricación de parlantes - Materiales y proceso



## janston (Abr 9, 2012)

Buenas noches.

Les cuento cómo viene la mano. Es un proyecto final para la escuela. Se trata de diseñar una fábrica completa para producir algo, yo elegí los parlantes.

Sobre el proceso ya tengo algo de idea, lo que me llevó a hacer este tema es saber con qué materiales se fabrican los conos y suspensiones. 

Encontré algo de información sobre los materiales de conos:

•Papel
•Polipropileno
•Bextreno
•TPX
•Kevlar
•Aluminio y magnesio
•Fibra de carbono
•Carbono depositado

pero me faltarían más que nada los de las suspensiones, ya sea la del cono y la de la bobina (o araña).

Si alguno anda interesado en el tema, también puedo ir subiendo la información que vaya consiguiendo, planos u otras cosas. No tengo drama 

Saludos


----------



## pauljunior (Abr 14, 2012)

ya has fabricado alguno?


----------



## rrcl (Abr 14, 2012)

tienes algo sobre los "audio spotlight" esos parlantes de ultrasonido direccionales?


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 15, 2012)

lee este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/soluciones-mejores-fabricantes-mundo-conos-54789/

tal vez puedas encontrar algo útil.

Las suspensiones por lo gral son goma y las arañas de tela tratada.

Saludos


----------



## janston (May 25, 2012)

Muchas gracias Juan,me viene muy bien eso 

Ahora me pongo a hacer los planos, luego los subo para ir actualizando el tema

saludos


----------



## janston (May 25, 2012)

Buenas noches gente. Necesito una mano porque ando re perdido.  Tengo que calcular la bobina. La impedancia sería de 8 ohms, un parlante común y mi idea es que sea para soportar una potencia de unos 200w. Por dónde debería comenzar?


----------



## ranaway (Ago 3, 2012)

Para mi deberias replantear tu fabrica, en vez de fabricar parlantes fabricate el bafle terminado y le compras los parlantes a los chinos, es mas barato y mas sencillo..

Saludos!


----------

